
Ask HN: Career advice for failed entrepreneur - EntreJobHunt
I just shut down my startup (after 2.5 years) and need help deciding next steps. We did great on business development (had partnerships with our best potential customers, gathered enough feedback on MVPs, were a part of one of the best accelerators in Silicon Valley) but could never ship the final product because of some technical challenges (we were building a hardware product, could never achieve some critical network latency v&#x2F;s packet drop metrics critical for deployment of our product).<p>I started the startup right out of college and this is the first time I&#x27;ll be job hunting. I come from one of the best universities in India and have interned in the past with one of the world&#x27;s best investment bank, have programmed for Google Summer of Code and interned with an MIT Media Lab remote programme. In the startup, I was the CEO hence had a very generic work role. Now I am having trouble deciding what kind of jobs should I target.<p>I love enabling and helping innovative technologies (passionate about it). I can programme decently but there are better people than me at it and I would prefer to continue to be a generalist than a specialist. Can you recommend which roles&#x2F;companies should I be targeting?
======
sakitaron23
What university in India

